# 1930's Elgin w/ Original Engine



## CeeBee (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't seem to find much info on my newest purchase.  I did find an old Ebay auction for an original ad.  Until I found the ad, I assumed the motor was sold separately as a kit, and was upset that someone had cut the fender to install the motor.  After closer inspection, I believe the cut fender is original. It has spark and compression, and I believe it will run, however the coaster brake is shot so I haven't tried to ride it yet. 
Does anyone know anything about these bikes?  And, of course--does anyone know what it might be worth?  (It is not currently for sale, I just would like to know a value on it.)


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice find, worth about 2k or so.. Last incomplete engine sold for about 1k


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 5, 2013)

It looks similar to a Travis

[video=youtube_share;NNHTyk9ihaI]http://youtu.be/NNHTyk9ihaI[/video]


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2013)

Great find!!!


----------



## JOEL (Feb 7, 2013)

Very Nice !!!!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 7, 2013)

Isn't that the same motor that is supposed to go on a Gull?


----------



## CeeBee (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and compliments.  
I will do a little research on a Gull and see what the similarities and differences are.  The Travis looks a bit smaller physically and I don't have any sort of compression relief.  I have found out the motor is the same as used on Elgin outboard motors and made by "Eisellman".  
This bike was restored at one time, and I have found that the motor has new points, condensor and the carburetor is clean as a whistle inside.  There were absolutely no brakes, so I disassembled the Elgin air cooled hub and found that the pall that ratchets on the brake expander was installed backwards.  All of these things lead me to believe the bike has not been ridden since the restoration.  
The seller I bought the bike from was an automotive swap meet vendor who knew nothing about this bike's history.  Unfortunately it has been knocked around a bit in storage, etc. so it shows some cosmetic wear.  I also need to put a correct drop stand on it, because the modern kickstand makes it very unstable with a 25 pound motor hanging on the front!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 7, 2013)

CeeBee said:


> Thanks for all the info and compliments.
> I will do a little research on a Gull and see what the similarities and differences are.  The Travis looks a bit smaller physically and I don't have any sort of compression relief.  I have found out the motor is the same as used on Elgin outboard motors and made by "Eisellman".
> This bike was restored at one time, and I have found that the motor has new points, condensor and the carburetor is clean as a whistle inside.  There were absolutely no brakes, so I disassembled the Elgin air cooled hub and found that the pall that ratchets on the brake expander was installed backwards.  All of these things lead me to believe the bike has not been ridden since the restoration.
> The seller I bought the bike from was an automotive swap meet vendor who knew nothing about this bike's history.  Unfortunately it has been knocked around a bit in storage, etc. so it shows some cosmetic wear.  I also need to put a correct drop stand on it, because the modern kickstand makes it very unstable with a 25 pound motor hanging on the front!




Well for one, the big difference is that the gull is aluminum.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2013)

I am fairly certain that the engine was made buy Muncie gear works, Muncie Indiana. Some were made as Muncie Cycle Motors and others were badged as Elgin Cycle Motors for Sears/Roebuck. Muncie was the manufacturer of Muncie Outboard motors and Neptune Outboards. (was in the hobby for over 25 years). Even the crankcase output housing is the same as the outboard. 1932 -1935 was also the hey-day for Muncie as they went full bore to overcome the need brought on by the earlier Depression (were still recovering till 34-35.) It likely has the 1.5 h.p.innards ad carburation is similar if not same as the outboard. Eisemann was the ignition manufacturer.


----------



## bike (Feb 7, 2013)

*Muncie*




For Comparison....


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 8, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Isn't that the same motor that is supposed to go on a Gull?




Do you have referrence materials on a Gull ever sporting a motor? The motor in ad is 1931 and was offered as an accessory as well as equipment.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 8, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Do you have referrence materials on a Gull ever sporting a motor? The motor in ad is 1931 and was offered as an accessory as well as equipment.




All I have is a picture in this thread.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11840-Does-anybody-have-one/page3&highlight=Elgin+gull


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2013)

Is the mike model the "Gull", or is the engine a Gull???


----------



## bike (Feb 8, 2013)

*I think that*



Coaster Brake said:


> All I have is a picture in this thread.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11840-Does-anybody-have-one/page3&highlight=Elgin+gull




people like to mate them because both rare and mostly aluminum- I would love one!
Ps the mounting brackets and other things on the New Bremen bike are (or at least were - maybe they fixed it) WRONG- so don't trust it just cause it is in a museum.


----------



## CeeBee (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info and picture regarding the Muncie.  It certainly appears to be the same.  I got "Eisalmann" and a patent number off of the flywheel next to the points access hole, so it makes sense to me now that they were only the ignition component manufacturer.  These are the only markings I have found anywhere on my engine.  
My engine is missing the cast flywheel cover plate that says "Muncie Cycle Motor" in the posted picture.  The original ad I posted shows that cover plate saying "Elgine Bicycle Motor".  I guess it is possible that my engine actually was a Muncie branded engine.  At least that gives me further search criteria as I look for more information.
I did know the engine was the same as the Elgin outboards.  I was thinking that if I could locate the flywheel cover plate from a similar outboard motor, it would give me the ability to rope start this engine.


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2013)

*there are subtile*



CeeBee said:


> Thanks for the info and picture regarding the Muncie.  It certainly appears to be the same.  I got "Eisalmann" and a patent number off of the flywheel next to the points access hole, so it makes sense to me now that they were only the ignition component manufacturer.  These are the only markings I have found anywhere on my engine.
> My engine is missing the cast flywheel cover plate that says "Muncie Cycle Motor" in the posted picture.  The original ad I posted shows that cover plate saying "Elgine Bicycle Motor".  I guess it is possible that my engine actually was a Muncie branded engine.  At least that gives me further search criteria as I look for more information.
> I did know the engine was the same as the Elgin outboards.  I was thinking that if I could locate the flywheel cover plate from a similar outboard motor, it would give me the ability to rope start this engine.




there are subtitle differences

I know from experience the flywheel cover/starter plates do not interchange


----------

